# [H] Utopie Blackrock-Eu (Content clear) sucht...



## Lublol (26. September 2010)

Liebe Bewerber, 

bitte lest euch diesen Text aufmerksam durch und entscheidet dann ob Utopie zu euch passt. 



*Unsere Gilde:* 

Unsere Gilde existiert mittlerweile seit über 4 Jahren. Angefangen hat alles auf dem kleinen, beschaulichen Server Tichondrius. Eine Reihe von ambitionierten Spielern schloss sich zusammen und versuchte sich mit dem Rest zu messen. Das Ziel war von Anfang an klar: Wir möchten Endcontent erleben und dabei maximal Spaß haben. Nach einem kurzen Intermezzo auf dem Server Anetheron, als wir "in Harmony" versuchten wieder an den Start zu bringen, merkten wir jedoch schnell, dass die Fusion nicht die Stimmung mit sich brachte, die wir in Utopie liebten und die das Spielen zum Erlebnis machte. Deswegen entschieden wir uns für die "Reunion" auf Blackrock. Nachdem wir dort schnell an alte Erfolge anknüpfen konnten, haben wir uns frühzeitig mit der Planung des Addons beschäftigt, um dann wieder in die deutsche Spitze zurückkehren zu können. 



*Unser Konzept:* 

Wir möchten zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Interessen von jedem unserer Raidmember vertreten und aus jedem Spieler das Maximum holen. Deshalb ist unser Kader immer angepasst an den jeweiligen Content und deswegen versuchen wir es für jeden Member so einfach, wie möglich, zu machen sich bei uns einzuleben. Wir sind offen und humorvoll. Wow ist für uns in erster Linie ein Freizeitausgleich. Wir wissen, wie wertvoll Zeit ist. Daher möchten wir nicht 6-7 Tage die Woche raiden. Wir legen Wert auf Freizeit außerhalb von WoW und möchten WoW nicht zu unserem obersten Lebensinhalt machen. WoW ist ein Hobby. Jedoch ein ernstzunehmendes Hobby. Und genauso wie man im Sport immer der Tollste, Schnellste und Erfolgreichste sein möchte, wollen wir auch in WoW das Maximum aus unserer investierten Zeit herausholen. Raids effektiver zu planen. Zeit effektiver zu nutzen. Und daher genießen wir die Zeit ingame und wollen trotzdem so erfolgreich raiden, wie es nur möglich ist. Unter Verfolgung dieser Grundsätze haben wir einen kleinen schlagkräftigen Kader aufgebaut, der zusammenhält und sich auf alles Neue freut. 



*Was suchen wir ?* 

*1x Elemental Shaman 
1x Hunter 
1x Shadow Priester 
1x Holy/Diszi Priest* 


*Was erwarten wir ?* 

Generell fassen wir unser Recruitment sehr klein, da wir mit einem festen bzw. minimal rotierenden Spielerpool auskommen möchten. In Hinblick auf das Addon wissen wir jedoch aus vergangenen Zeiten, wie wichtig ein großer Pool ist, um schnell starten zu können und auf alle Eventualitäten des Addons gefasst zu sein. Deswegen rekrutieren wir wieder und dabei sind unsere Ansprüche hoch. Sie sind hoch, weil wir als Kern von befreundeten Spielern raiden und weil wir uns immer weiter verbessern wollen. Der Druck ist groß, denn Zeit ist limitiert. Deshalb solltest du wissen, dass wir uns bei der Bewertung Deiner Bewerbung an den unten genannten Bewerbungsgrundsätzen orientieren. Wer es schafft, diese zu erfüllen, wird mit viel Spaß den aktuellen Content in kürzester Zeit clearen. 


- Schnelles, teamorientiertes Denken, keine Egomanen 
- Optimale Enchants, Sockelung, Berufe 
- Mumble 1.2.2, sowie ein funktionierendes Headset 
- Die Fähigkeit zu kommunizieren 
- Geistige Reife 
- Eine stabile Leitung, sowie einen raidfähigen PC 
- Gear ist kein entscheidender Faktor - der Gearscore sagt nichts über Deine spielerischen Fähigkeiten aus. 
- Erfahrung im Raidcontent und vor allem Bock auf die kommenden Aufgaben 
- Zeit an unseren Raidterminen: 

Mi-Do: 18:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr 
Sonn: 15:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr 
Mo: 18:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr 



Was ihr bedenken solltet: 
Member, die gerade am Raiden sind, haben keine Zeit auf diese Fragen zu antworten. Whispert die Leute bitte ausserhalb der Instanzen an, wenn ihr Fragen zu unserer Gilde habt. 
Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, 24h nach Zusage auf Blackrock einzutreffen. 



*Wie bewirbt man sich bei uns? Und wie geht es weiter?* 

Ihr habt bis hierhin alles gelesen und Ihr denkt, dass Ihr genau der seid, den wir suchen ? 
Dann bewerbt Euch schriftlich im Forum unter http://www.utguild.com oder per E-Mail an Bewerbung@utguild.com oder utopie.blackrock@googlemail.com. Für nähere Infos kannst Du jederzeit auf Blackrock online kommen und uns Fragen stellen. 

*Deine direkten Ansprechpartner sind:* 

Range: Montoya, Lublol 
Melee: Granada, Azuya 
Heal: Relo, Wînd 
PvP: Alga, Broetchen 
Generell: Mushee, Zweet 


*Cataclysm PvP Projekt:* 

Außerdem suchen wir für unsere PvP Squad in Cataclysm noch erfahrene und ambitionierte Spieler, um nicht nur im PvE alle Erfolge abzuräumen. Da mit den kommenden Änderungen Gilden sehr viel wichtiger im PvP sowie im PvE werden, haben wir uns entschlossen zu Cataclysm das gesamte Spektrum abzudecken und uns nicht nur auf einen Bereich zu spezialisieren. 

Hierzu benötigen wir nun einige, hauptsächlich erfahrene und erfolgreiche, PvPler um mit dem Hauptaugenmerk auf die kommenden gewerteten Schlachtfelder eine top Gruppe an den Start zu bringen, deren Ziel es sein wird Glutsturms Schlachtfelder zu dominieren! 

Wenn ihr also denkt, ihr hättet die nötige Erfahrung und das Zeug dazu an der Spitze zu spielen, meldet euch ingame per Whisper oder Brief bei Alga auf Blackrock oder per PM an Alga auf www.utguild.com. 



Sobald Eure Bewerbung bei uns eingegangen ist, wird die Gildenleitung darüber beratschlagen und Euch so schnell wie möglich das Ergebnis per E-Mail oder PM übers Forum mitteilen. Wir bitten Euch auch abzuwarten, bis wir uns bei Euch melden. Insofern wir uns nicht nach 3-5 Tagen gemeldet haben, könnt Ihr natürlich auch nachfragen. 

Bitte nehmt Euch Zeit für Eure Bewerbung. Wir möchten mit Sicherheit keine Romane lesen, aber wir möchten sehen, dass ihr es ernst mit uns meint. 

Vor jeder Aufnahme findet immer ein längeres Gespräch im Mumble statt, in dem wir auf alles Geschriebene eingehen. 

Wir wünschen Euch im Namen der Gilde Utopie viel Erfolg und freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen.


----------



## Lublol (5. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------

